# Processus Automator pour safari



## acidjack (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai le site internet de l'ecole qui me demande sans cesse de rentrer mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe. j'aimerais créer un processus dans automator qui le fera à ma place. Est-ce Possible, si oui comment? merci
Ju


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a ne marche pas avec le trousseau d'acc&#232;s ?

Sinon pour de l'Automator, chercher sur ce site si tu trouves ton bonheur.

Aussi l&#224;.

Ou chez Apple.


----------



## acidjack (30 Octobre 2007)

Je ne trouve pas ce que je cherche. j'aimerais qu'il m'automatise le lien vers le site que j'ai sur mon bureau. lorsque je le lancerai il entrerai automatiquement mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe.

MErci


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2007)

Pas besoin d'automator pour &#231;a, utilise firefox ou Camino, ils ont cette fonction int&#233;gr&#233;e !


----------



## acidjack (31 Octobre 2007)

Je le sais mais le site de l'ecole ne permet pas la mise en mémoire des nom d'utilisateur ni des mot de passe c'est pour ca que je cherche un processus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2007)

Dans ces navigateurs, lorsque je m'identifie sur un site, ils me demandent &#224; chaque fois si je veux qu'ils m&#233;morisent mon identifiant et mon mot de passe pour ce site. C'est donc au niveau du navigateur que &#231;a se passe, il doit avoir une base de donn&#233;es avec URL+IDENT+Password, je suppose !


----------

